# DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS......Their Actions Speak Loud and Clear...!!



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

*The above is a glimpse into a Biden/Harris run Nation.....TOTAL CHAOS...!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

*And just to drive the point home......*

*Rules for Thee, but not for Me...!!

MAFIA QUEEN NANCY PELOSI IN ACTION......





*


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

*Democrat Ballot Box Stuffing Now ...





*

*DOJ: Democrats Paid Pennsylvania Election Officials to Stuff Ballot Box*
May 22, 2020



FacebookTwitterRedditLinkedInPinterestSMSShare
*DOJ: Democrats Paid Pennsylvania Election Officials to Stuff Ballot Box*






The DOJ has confirmed that Democratic candidates paid Pennsylvania election officials to literally stuff ballot boxes with their names in 2014, 2015, and 2016. A former Judge of Elections in Philadelphia has been charged and ..............










*Ballot Coercion Then......*


*The Roots of Voter Fraud in America*






*Caption Reads:*

*1878 Elections....Of Course He Wants to Vote DEMOCRAT...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Democrat Ballot Box Stuffing Now ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loser


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


*Yes ....you and your CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS are the " Loser "...

Time for you to wake up, smell the coffee and accept the TRUTH.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yes ....you and your CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS are the " Loser "...
> 
> Time for you to wake up, smell the coffee and accept the TRUTH.*


Sucker


----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

Whos


nononono said:


> *The above is a glimpse into a Biden/Harris run Nation.....TOTAL CHAOS...!!*


Who is running the nation currently?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> Whos
> 
> 
> Who is running the nation currently?


Trump has tried to help and your fucking liberals have told him to stay out of it.  So you can own your own bullshit problems. 

When he took charge, you called him a dictator.  When he gave power to the governors and mayors, you called him a coward.  When he offered to send in help, you told him to stop making it worse.

LIVE WITH IT!


----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump has tried to help and your fucking liberals have told him to stay out of it.  So you can own your own bullshit problems.
> 
> When he took charge, you called him a dictator.  When he gave power to the governors and mayors, you called him a coward.  When he offered to send in help, you told him to stop making it worse.
> 
> LIVE WITH IT!


I don't own any liberals so not sure what you are talking about? I never called him a dictator. I never called him a coward. I never told him to stop making it worse. 

However now that you mention it....he wants to be a dictator, he clearly is a coward and everything he touches he makes it worse. And we are unfortunately  "LIVING WITH IT"!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> I don't own any liberals so not sure what you are talking about? I never called him a dictator. I never called him a coward. I never told him to stop making it worse.
> 
> However now that you mention it....he wants to be a dictator, he clearly is a coward and everything he touches he makes it worse. And we are unfortunately  "LIVING WITH IT"!


----------



## Chizl (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8927


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> I don't own any liberals so not sure what you are talking about? I never called him a dictator. I never called him a coward. I never told him to stop making it worse.
> 
> However now that you mention it....he wants to be a dictator, he clearly is a coward and everything he touches he makes it worse. And we are unfortunately  "LIVING WITH IT"!



*Hey Chizitoris.......stop rubbing while typing, you're doing more than just projecting.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2020)

“Losers and chumps, what’s in it for them?”


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>



*Since you cannot source the TRUTH for yourself and you LOVE being*
*led around by that Ring in your nose.......
*
*The statement you have regurgitated is an out and out LIE !


Come on Snotrunningdownyourface......here here....

Come on you Big neutered ball of meat....!





*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Since you cannot source the TRUTH for yourself and you LOVE being*
> *led around by that Ring in your nose.......*
> 
> *The statement you have regurgitated is an out and out LIE !
> ...


Sourced.*

*Fox News


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Chizl said:


> Whos
> 
> 
> Who is running the nation currently?


*That would be President Donald J. Trump .....and to affix the problems your*
*political party has created/embraced to the current office holder shows your
 lack of understanding as to why America is in the position it is in at the present time.....

If you would like to have an educated discussion on any of these matters I will 
present you with the same options I have other posters on this forum...

Present educated/informed positions that can be sourced properly and you will 
have a willing participant, reduce it to gutter retorts and insults and YOU will
have one formidable opponent....!
*
*Your choice....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sourced.*
> 
> *Fox News


*And......*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And......*


Fake post


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fake post


*Post fake post. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2020)

Not just hair salons. San Fran city gyms open to city workers, not the public
					

Do as we say, not as we do




					hotair.com


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Post fake post. *


Loser


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


*Your avatar is not looking so good, you better go see a Doctor....*

*Resol....





*


----------

